# Teething



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is defo in the middle of teething at the mo, she has lost 5 that I can count, but over the past wk she has also gone off her food. Is this just because she has a sore mouth? She eats some of it but she is leaving quite large amounts. 
Otherwise she is absolutely fine she is active, alert, happy and still toileting normally. Any advice would be appreciated as I'm getting a bit concerned. 
Emma x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't really have any advice, Millie lost her teeth slowly and we hardly saw them disappearing. Just the odd gap at the front.

The only two things I can think of are, i) what food are you giving, maybe something easy like chicken that is soft and easily digestible. ii) speak to your vet, they might have some ideas.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

give her a wet tea towel that you have wrung out tied a knot in and popped in the freezer. 

is she taking treats. 


how old is she now and how many meals a day is she on, which mean does she eat more or least of.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have to say Lolly sailed through her teething. It all seemed to happen very quickly and it didn't put her off her kibble. 

Is she really hungry when you feed her. I think like Kendal says, it might be that she's trying to tell you that she's ready to drop a meal. We noticed this with Lolly recently and now mostly feed her 2 meals a day (with a small lunch if she seems hungry in her playball).


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Try chamomilla drops in her water? (homeopathy works well on animals)


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

She is 16wks and is already on just two meals a day, she has always had a really good appetite. She has a frozen kong at the mo but isn't interested. She does still take a treat. Doesn't seem to be much difference to how much she is eating in the morning vs her evening meal. Other than the appetite she us completely her usual self. Will give the teatowel a bash. Where would u buy these drops? Emma x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie is back on her food, eating slower than her normal self but finishing it so I'm much happier. Was all ready to phone the vets! She has lost 4 of her front lower teeth, poor soul. Just gave her ice cubes and frozen kong. Will keep my eyes peeled for those drops tho. Thanks everyone. Emma x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

chemist or health shop should do them Emma - I used them for teething babies


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

a frozen carrot is good


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

When Lady was missing lots of teeth I put her on a soft food so she could get it down without too much chewing...it helped her


----------

